# owner time wanted - BVI - Jan-Feb 08



## dnplourde (Sep 14, 2006)

Looking for owners time for 7 adults + 2 kids. Prefer Lagoon 440 or equiv. would consider smaller cat with the 2 extra forward berths. starting Jan 26, 2008.
[email protected]


----------



## S/VNirvana (Jan 2, 2004)

Try Yacht Charters | Discount sailboat charters | Charter yacht ownership | Sailonline.com. There are many owners from various charter companies selling their owners' time at a discount. This may me the high season and the Moorings and Sun Sail owners may not be able to sell their time.


----------

